# Dentist in North?



## L O L

*Northern Ireland Dentists- Any Recommendations?*

I need to get a crown done and am appalled about the outragrous prices I've been quoted in Dublin.  Has anyone had dentistry done up the North? Was it cheaper? Any recommendations?


----------



## dodo

*Re: Northern Ireland Dentists- Any Recommendations?*

Try o Farrell and stauton in  newry 028 30262322


----------



## woods

*Re: Northern Ireland Dentists- Any Recommendations?*



			
				dodo said:
			
		

> Try o Farrell and stauton in newry 028 30262322


Is this number correct. I would have thought that if you dial 028 you will get a Skibbereen number


----------



## alligator

*Re: Northern Ireland Dentists- Any Recommendations?*



			
				woods said:
			
		

> Is this number correct. I would have thought that if you dial 028 you will get a Skibbereen number


 
Can use either +44 28... or 048... from the south


----------



## Mark Johnson

*Re: Northern Ireland Dentists- Any Recommendations?*

From experience I can recommend the "CAVEHILL DENTAL PRACTICE" in Belfast, I learnt about them from watching a "Prime Time Special" all about dentists on RTE1.

I have been three times (by train from Dublin) 35 Euro return, there and back in one day, you will be collected at Belfast train station by "Joe" and driven to the Practice, only (five mins away) the staff are all female, they are very professional, friendly, and half the price of a Southern Dentist! - what more can I say
Tel: 0044-289 037 0206.


----------



## nichen

*Re: Northern Ireland Dentists- Any Recommendations?*

Thanks for the info on Cavehill, i contacted them and made an appointment, very helpful and pleasant to deal with.


----------



## Grumpy

*Re: Northern Ireland Dentists- Any Recommendations?*

Found Cavehill to be dear for a crown.
Not worth the effort of travelling from Dublin.
No problem with their work, though.
Ask price in advance.


----------



## Cavan_Man

*Re: Northern Ireland Dentists- Any Recommendations?*

I've been to the following - Very happy with him, great price. Charged only £7 for an X-Ray!!

*THE BROOK DENTAL SURGERY *Principal: Edward J Beattie16 The Brook, ENNISKILLEN, Co Fermanagh BT74 7EU 
Tel: 028 6632 7009


----------



## Kenny Ken

*Re: Northern Ireland Dentists- Any Recommendations?*

Hi

I,m living in Dublin and nearly had a heart attack the other day when my Dentist said that I might need 3 molar root canals and that they would be around €1900 each!

Has anyone got any good recommendations  for the North?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## JackB

Have been quoted silly money for treatment here in Dublin.
Can anyone recommend a dentist outside dublin.. I heard its worth travelling north of the border?
many thanks


----------



## befoxy

*Re: Northern Ireland Dentists- Any Recommendations?*



L O L said:


> I need to get a crown done and am appalled about the outragrous prices I've been quoted in Dublin. Has anyone had dentistry done up the North? Was it cheaper? Any recommendations?


----------



## Megan

I have had dental treatment with Thornton Dentists in Newry. Its a husband & wife team. I had my treatment done by Mrs Thortnton ( who is orginally from Roscommon) and I found her to be excellent. I had a problem with an old crown that had an infection in the root. I visited her every two to three weeks to have it dressed and she didnt charge me for these visits. She also managed to safe my crown which wouldnt have happened with a denist here in the south. Their Phone No.: is 0044 2830263400.


----------



## markowitzman

> She also managed to safe my crown which wouldnt have happened with a denist here in the south.


Why?


----------



## Megan

markowitzman said:


> Why?


I dont know why. My dentist here told me it couldnt be saved as it was 20 years old. Its a full year and a half since my treatment with Mrs. Thornton and I have had no problem with my tooth.


----------



## JackB

Hi Megan..

Thinking of going north for broken tooth repair and a filling or four.. ;o)
Pricewise.. are Thorntons reasonable? Was quoted over 1,000 here in Dublin..
Thanks in advance..
JB


----------



## anseo

JackB said:


> Hi Megan..
> 
> Thinking of going north for broken tooth repair and a filling or four.. ;o)
> Pricewise.. are Thorntons reasonable? Was quoted over 1,000 here in Dublin..
> Thanks in advance..
> JB



Interested in this information also , as I have a crown which has fallen out and will probably need to be replaced and I have a crown going loose also.

Anyone shed any light as to how much this might cost?

thks


----------



## dicey_reilly

Hi All

As an alternative

Mrs Dicey signed up the family with (new) VHI dental cover. It cost c.€300 for 1 year for 2 adults + 2 kids and they refund 70% of dental expenses including crowns, fillings general cleaning etc. up to a maximum of €2,500 per person per year. As Mrs D has had 2 crowns already this year and I've had some work done - we're already 'quids in'!

I don't know if they cover treatment in the North or not but it certainly reduced the burden for us. BTW - youngest daughter will need braces next year and they will contribute €1,000+ towards that.

(No affiliation with VHI or any dentists etc)

Cheers
Dicey


----------



## anseo

dicey_reilly said:


> VHI dental cover.
> Dicey



Do you have to pay the dentist and then the VHI reinburse you or do you just say to the dentist that you're with the VHI?


I see on the VHI brochure  that it's €917 for a crown and you pay €275.10. This sounds very expensive. How much did you pay Dicey?

thks


----------



## Megan

JackB said:


> Hi Megan..
> 
> Thinking of going north for broken tooth repair and a filling or four.. ;o)
> Pricewise.. are Thorntons reasonable? Was quoted over 1,000 here in Dublin..
> Thanks in advance..
> JB


I will have to check my receipts but I think I paid approx €450 in total. I had 4 fillings, clean and polish and then root canal on my crowned tooth. I had a total of 12 visits. I will post the exact amount when I checked my receipt. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Dell_Boy

I went for a check up in Dublin a few months ago and I was told I needed 5 filings. I didnt really like what I heard so I went for second opinion the following week up in Newry. 

The dentist I went to there gave me the all clear and said I didnt need any fillings.

Stay clear of the rip off dublin/ireland dentists. Seems they will drill your perfect teeth for no reason to make more euros.


----------



## dicey_reilly

Hi Anseo

This all falls under Mrs Dicey's duties but I believe the crowns were €900 each. Both were paid in full to the dentist (by credit card and at the start of the monthly billing period) and a claim form sent to VHI who reimbursed 70% each time into bank account. - No Fuss!

Cheers
Dicey


----------



## markowitzman

> I went for a check up in Dublin a few months ago and I was told I needed 5 filings. I didnt really like what I heard so I went for second opinion the following week up in Newry.
> 
> The dentist I went to there gave me the all clear and said I didnt need any fillings.


what a difference in treatment plans!
dell boy can you clarify did you have xrays taken in each surgery?


----------



## Dell_Boy

markowitzman said:


> what a difference in treatment plans!
> dell boy can you clarify did you have xrays taken in each surgery?


 
no didnt have any x-rays taken at all.


----------



## markowitzman

> no didnt have any x-rays taken at all.


I would get another opinion and demand xrays.
Adults with their own teeth need routine xrays generally every 2 years minimum to pick up tooth decay and gum disease. Without xrays disease is easily missed.


----------



## Megan

markowitzman said:


> what a difference in treatment plans!
> dell boy can you clarify did you have xrays taken in each surgery?


Does a dentist need to take X-rays to decide whither you need fillings.
My niece went to  her dentist in Limerick for a check up. He told her she needed 2 fillings and that she needed to go to an orthodontist. She went to the orthodontist and he told her he wouldnt touch her teeth as they were perfect and also he told her he couldnt see where she needed the fillings. Neither of them took X-rays. It very difficult to know what advise to take as these are two professionals in their own fields.


----------



## markowitzman

xrays allow your dentist to diagnose decay in between the teeth most especially.
with newer digital xray systems one can pick  up these cavities early.
Personally before diagnosing or starting to treat a cavity I would always want an xray to see depth and proximity to nerve etc.
Also the xray is a record of my diagnosis were it ever to be questioned in the future.
Radiation doses are not really an issue especially with the new technology as dose is a fraction (one third or less) of conventional xrays.


> Does a dentist need to take X-rays to decide whither you need fillings.


 personally yes if the contacts have closed between the patient's back teeth.


----------



## Lumpsum

Like an earlier poster, went to O'Farrell and Staunton in Newry. Two crowns and a filling. Very happy with them, very professional, very used to dealing with people from Republic. If you bring up a Med 2 Revenue Commissioners form for your last appointment they will fill it all in too, making the tax return as painless as the dental work.


----------



## allendog

*Re: Optician in North?*

Hi,
For the first time, I've to use varifocals (Hi-Index) lenses, due to my age, on top of the strong prescription due to myopia (which I've had nearly all my life).  The cost for the lenses alone comes to E420, and the total cost including E30 for eye-test and E85 for frames runs to E535.  
  I would not fancy coughing up that kind of money every 2 years - did any AAMers ever try the opticians up North? (in a similar line to dentists across the border).

Thanks,
allendog


----------



## aonindy

Hi,

just to add my 2c - I recently went to a dentist in Arklow with horrendous tooth-pain - wouldn't touch it .. "needs a specialist" ... I asked for a strong pain-killer .. he charged €40 for the privilage of the prescription!!!!! ... anyway, got quotes down south for 1 x root canal and 5 fillings .. almost €2000 .... called Cavehill in the north and got fitted in for an emergancy visit .. took the train, felt NONE of the pain I had feared with a root canal, and have come away feeling extremly positive about this practice ... **highly recommended** ... check them out at: http://www.dental-implants.org/

allen.


----------



## zuuzuu

Hi..

I have been told that the dentist interns in the Trinity college will do a check, crowns and other procedures for free.. but at your own risk.. Is it true.. ??


----------



## finbar

Lumpsum:
Can you tell me how much O'Farrel & Stauntan charge for a crown ?
Is it much cheaper than down south and
what percentage of the price can you claim back in tax?
Was it painfull getting a crown?
Thanks


----------



## lori_legs11

Was the root canal treatment expensive - got quoted 1000€ 1 tooth in Dublin ?


----------



## lisamariesom

is tooth whitening cheaper up the north?? 800€ down south!


----------



## malene

Does a southern medical card cover treatment (crowns on side of mouth, not front, and root canal treatment). I'm working one day a week, getting 100 and I lost the jobseekers allowance. Things are kind of tight to say the least!

mal


----------



## QuercusBlue

I can also recommend Cavehill dental practice in Belfast - had some implant done there a couple of years ago and very happy with the result. Even my dentist in Dublin was impressed! I go back about once a year for a checkup/clean - very profession friendly staff - I normally drive but as another poster pointed out, if its only €35 return I may try the train next time.  Anyway highly recommend them - CB


----------



## el diablo

good recommendations here.   thinking of going up north myself for some treatment.....


----------



## MaryBe

Megan said:


> I have had dental treatment with Thornton Dentists in Newry. Its a husband & wife team. I had my treatment done by Mrs Thortnton ( who is orginally from Roscommon) and I found her to be excellent. I had a problem with an old crown that had an infection in the root. I visited her every two to three weeks to have it dressed and she didnt charge me for these visits. She also managed to safe my crown which wouldnt have happened with a denist here in the south. Their Phone No.: is 0044 2830263400.


 


Dam!!! I had the same problem as you and was charged for every visit to have the dressings and ended up losing my crown.  I have to get a bridge now and will investigate the Northern Ireland dentists per these posts.  Great forum - keep up the good work


----------



## Patrick2008

*Re: Northern Ireland Dentists- Any Recommendations?*

Does anyone knnow if you can you use your PRSI Contribution towards dental care in Northern Ireland?


----------



## beekeeper

*Re: Northern Ireland Dentists- Any Recommendations?*



Kenny Ken said:


> Hi
> 
> I,m living in Dublin and nearly had a heart attack the other day when my Dentist said that I might need 3 molar root canals and that they would be around €1900 each!
> 
> Has anyone got any good recommendations for the North?
> 
> Many thanks in advance


 

HI,

I am in the same boat re root canal treatment.. would rather all my teeth fall out than pay what they are looking for in Dublin.

Advice re posible treatment up North would be much apreciated.


----------



## werner

*Re: Northern Ireland Dentists- Any Recommendations?*



beekeeper said:


> HI,
> 
> I am in the same boat re root canal treatment.. would rather all my teeth fall out than pay what they are looking for in Dublin.
> 
> Advice re posible treatment up North would be much apreciated.


 
These are excellent (personal family experience)

[broken link removed]


----------



## JamesGG

Been to cavehill and had three wisdom teeth removed. Hell of a lot cheaper than here and no messing around, going back in 6 months to get the other one out. Staff are very friendly. 

Another fine example of rip off republic.


----------



## Guest106

Strongly recommend Cloughoge - go to Cloughoge Dental Practice, Forkhill Road, Newry.
Probably the easiest of the Newry dentists to get to.

Drive to the big roundabout at the entrance to Newry town and turn left.
Drive about 1 mile and watch for a SPAR along the road on the right with free car park out front.  Go to the Dental Practice in the shop unit beside the Spar.  Two dentists on duty every day.  Lovely staff and great dentists.
Ring first and get an appointment but may take a couple of days to get appt because they are getting busy but they are damn good.
Phone:  048.30266162.

Did this last year.  Three visits &  £180 total for fillings and extraction.
Can't recall if I considered myself unpatriotic as I came back having saved
myself  just €360 but I sent two others there subsequently with admirable results.
Maybe we are voting with our teeth ?


----------



## gipimann

_ Administrator's note

Since this thread began, we have brought in a ban on recommending dentists and doctors. 

Brendan _


----------

